# il bello nel fare sesso con una ragazza fidanzata!



## Old peppe970 (12 Febbraio 2007)

ciao a tutti. quando ero piu' ragazzo,adesso ahime', non lo sono molto,36 anni, mi e' sempre piaciuta l' idea di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata. mi e' capitato due volte.la piu' bella 10 anni fa,al campeggio in estate. lei 23 anni, carina,era con tre amiche. il ragazzo per impegni di lavoro non era venuto,e lei non ha voluto rinunciare alla vacanza. le sono stato dietro subito,vedevo che era titubante,ma allo stesso tempo attratta da me. le prima due sere ha resistito,ma la terza ,e ultima si e' lasciata andare,e cosi l' ho "punita". non ho avuto fretta,solo che lei conscia che sarebbe partita domani,aveva trovato l' alibi che sarebbe stata l' unica volta,e l' ambiente del campeggio ha fatto il resto! amava il suo ragazzo,ma ha ammesso che dal punto di vista fisico e' stato magnifico. e non ho modo di dubitarne,me ne sono accorto! non avrebbe avuto motivo di fingere! il giorno dopo l' ho rivista prima che partiva.un po 'era pentita, visto quanto ci teneva al suo ragazzo ma in quel momento ha prevalso l 'attrazione fisica.mi disse che lui era stempiato,mentre io in quel momento avevo i capelli medio lunghi,e le piaceva l' idea di accarezzarmeli. poi il fisico reduce da oltre 10 anni di nuoto che avevo alle spalle,ha fatto il resto! sono le cose che l' hanno fatta cedere. quindi lei non ha tradito certo per amore,ma solo per una trasgressione,per puro piacere. ovviamente lo stesso era per me,visto che ra carina,ma non potevo certo affezzionarmi in 2-3 giorni! all' epoca avevo una mentalita' diversa da adesso,e se riuscivi a portarti a letto qualcuna ,era un modo per vantarti con gli amici. infatti a loro dicevo ."prima che parte la punisco!"    mi ha salutato dicendomi che tornando indietro avrebbe rifatto la stessa cosa, nonostante era venuta in vacanza solo per distrarsi,perche' con la situazione che si era creta, in quel momento non ha saputo resistere!  ma ha detto che paradossalmente si sentiva ancora piu' affezionata al suo ragazzo,e sperava che le amiche ,vedendola allontanarsi con me,non facessero battute equivoche. non so come e' finita la sua storia.mi auguro che non abbia portato conseguenze. per quanto m iriguarda,il fascino di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata per me era eccitantissimo. a patto che non conoscessi lui.anche se solo di vista, altrimenti cambiava tutto. e per voi? ovviamente vorrei chiedere il parere anche delle ragazze,al contrario. anche se magari per solidarieta' femminile puo' darvi fastidio sentirmi dire cose tipo :"le sono stato dietro perche' la volevo "castigare".      ma era quello che pensavo e dicevo all' epoca.  ciao e grazie


----------



## Maschio (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Incredibile*

A giudicare da come scrivi e da come pensi....vediamo....fai la terza media, vero? A uno di terza media direi di stare attento e che la ruota gira. Domani potrebbe essere la tua fidanzatina a essere purgata da un bimbo come te. Dopodomani tua moglie. Poi vedrai che 'eccezzionale' eccitazione 




peppe970 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. quando ero piu' ragazzo,adesso ahime', non lo sono molto,36 anni, mi e' sempre piaciuta l' idea di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata. mi e' capitato due volte.la piu' bella 10 anni fa,al campeggio in estate. lei 23 anni, carina,era con tre amiche. il ragazzo per impegni di lavoro non era venuto,e lei non ha voluto rinunciare alla vacanza. le sono stato dietro subito,vedevo che era titubante,ma allo stesso tempo attratta da me. le prima due sere ha resistito,ma la terza ,e ultima si e' lasciata andare,e cosi l' ho "punita". non ho avuto fretta,solo che lei conscia che sarebbe partita domani,aveva trovato l' alibi che sarebbe stata l' unica volta,e l' ambiente del campeggio ha fatto il resto! amava il suo ragazzo,ma ha ammesso che dal punto di vista fisico e' stato magnifico. e non ho modo di dubitarne,me ne sono accorto! non avrebbe avuto motivo di fingere! il giorno dopo l' ho rivista prima che partiva.un po 'era pentita, visto quanto ci teneva al suo ragazzo ma in quel momento ha prevalso l 'attrazione fisica.mi disse che lui era stempiato,mentre io in quel momento avevo i capelli medio lunghi,e le piaceva l' idea di accarezzarmeli. poi il fisico reduce da oltre 10 anni di nuoto che avevo alle spalle,ha fatto il resto! sono le cose che l' hanno fatta cedere. quindi lei non ha tradito certo per amore,ma solo per una trasgressione,per puro piacere. ovviamente lo stesso era per me,visto che ra carina,ma non potevo certo affezzionarmi in 2-3 giorni! all' epoca avevo una mentalita' diversa da adesso,e se riuscivi a portarti a letto qualcuna ,era un modo per vantarti con gli amici. infatti a loro dicevo ."prima che parte la punisco!"    mi ha salutato dicendomi che tornando indietro avrebbe rifatto la stessa cosa, nonostante era venuta in vacanza solo per distrarsi,perche' con la situazione che si era creta, in quel momento non ha saputo resistere!  ma ha detto che paradossalmente si sentiva ancora piu' affezionata al suo ragazzo,e sperava che le amiche ,vedendola allontanarsi con me,non facessero battute equivoche. non so come e' finita la sua storia.mi auguro che non abbia portato conseguenze. per quanto m iriguarda,il fascino di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata per me era eccitantissimo. a patto che non conoscessi lui.anche se solo di vista, altrimenti cambiava tutto. e per voi? ovviamente vorrei chiedere il parere anche delle ragazze,al contrario. anche se magari per solidarieta' femminile puo' darvi fastidio sentirmi dire cose tipo :"le sono stato dietro perche' la volevo "castigare".      ma era quello che pensavo e dicevo all' epoca.  ciao e grazie


----------



## Old sunrise (12 Febbraio 2007)

peppe970 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. quando ero piu' ragazzo,adesso ahime', non lo sono molto,36 anni, mi e' sempre piaciuta l' idea di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata. mi e' capitato due volte.la piu' bella 10 anni fa,al campeggio in estate. lei 23 anni, carina,era con tre amiche. il ragazzo per impegni di lavoro non era venuto,e lei non ha voluto rinunciare alla vacanza. le sono stato dietro subito,vedevo che era titubante,ma allo stesso tempo attratta da me. le prima due sere ha resistito,ma la terza ,e ultima si e' lasciata andare,e cosi l' ho "punita". non ho avuto fretta,solo che lei conscia che sarebbe partita domani,aveva trovato l' alibi che sarebbe stata l' unica volta,e l' ambiente del campeggio ha fatto il resto! amava il suo ragazzo,ma ha ammesso che dal punto di vista fisico e' stato magnifico. e non ho modo di dubitarne,me ne sono accorto! non avrebbe avuto motivo di fingere! il giorno dopo l' ho rivista prima che partiva.un po 'era pentita, visto quanto ci teneva al suo ragazzo ma in quel momento ha prevalso l 'attrazione fisica.mi disse che lui era stempiato,mentre io in quel momento avevo i capelli medio lunghi,e le piaceva l' idea di accarezzarmeli. poi il fisico reduce da oltre 10 anni di nuoto che avevo alle spalle,ha fatto il resto! sono le cose che l' hanno fatta cedere. quindi lei non ha tradito certo per amore,ma solo per una trasgressione,per puro piacere. ovviamente lo stesso era per me,visto che ra carina,ma non potevo certo affezzionarmi in 2-3 giorni! all' epoca avevo una mentalita' diversa da adesso,e se riuscivi a portarti a letto qualcuna ,era un modo per vantarti con gli amici. infatti a loro dicevo ."prima che parte la punisco!" mi ha salutato dicendomi che tornando indietro avrebbe rifatto la stessa cosa, nonostante era venuta in vacanza solo per distrarsi,perche' con la situazione che si era creta, in quel momento non ha saputo resistere! ma ha detto che paradossalmente si sentiva ancora piu' affezionata al suo ragazzo,e sperava che le amiche ,vedendola allontanarsi con me,non facessero battute equivoche. non so come e' finita la sua storia.mi auguro che non abbia portato conseguenze. per quanto m iriguarda,il fascino di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata per me era eccitantissimo. a patto che non conoscessi lui.anche se solo di vista, altrimenti cambiava tutto. e per voi? ovviamente vorrei chiedere il parere anche delle ragazze,al contrario. anche se magari per solidarieta' femminile puo' darvi fastidio sentirmi dire cose tipo :"le sono stato dietro perche' la volevo "castigare". ma era quello che pensavo e dicevo all' epoca. ciao e grazie


Complimenti per il tuo esordio in questo forum
...anche a me piace castigarle ... specialmente quelle in età avanzata... è proprio una godoria sai ...specialmente quando sposate e con un figlio di 36 anni come te... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Welcome on board


----------



## Old fay (12 Febbraio 2007)

Capisco cosa vuoi dire, alle volte certe dinamiche funzionano veramente e il sesso che ne risulta è a dir poco pazzesco. Ma non condivido.  Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa fai, e soprattutto se sei felice.


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2007)

> [.mi disse che lui era stempiato,mentre io in quel momento avevo i capelli medio lunghi,e le piaceva l' idea di accarezzarmeli. poi il fisico reduce da oltre 10 anni di nuoto che avevo alle spalle,ha fatto il resto








Quale resto?











> ,ma non potevo certo affezzionarmi in 2-3 giorni!


emebèh..certo.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









> all' epoca avevo una mentalita' diversa da adesso


All'epoca 

	
	
		
		
	


	








  .._troppo divertente_





> ,e se riuscivi a portarti a letto qualcuna ,era un modo per vantarti con gli amici. infatti a loro dicevo ."prima che parte la punisco!" mi ha salutato dicendomi che tornando indietro avrebbe rifatto la stessa cosa, nonostante era venuta in vacanza solo per distrarsi,perche' con la situazione che si era creta, in quel momento non ha saputo resistere! ma ha detto che paradossalmente si sentiva ancora piu' affezionata al suo ragazzo,e sperava che le amiche ,vedendola allontanarsi con me,non facessero battute equivoche. non so come e' finita la sua storia.mi auguro che non abbia portato conseguenze. per quanto m iriguarda,il fascino di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata per me era eccitantissimo. a patto che non conoscessi lui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
e per me non all'epoca , ma al presente, sei riuscito a farmi fare due risate.

con simpatia


micia.


----------



## peppe 970 (12 Febbraio 2007)

non volevo essere irriverente;ma quello che ho raccontato e' una cosa che puo' accadere tra me che avevo 26 anni,e una ragazza di 23.basta una scintilla,e la paglia prende fuoco.per "punire" una ragazza intendo qualcuna che non conosci bene,la classica avventura. poi se parli di un amica e' diverso. ci sono in ballo affetti.mentre con una che avevo conosciuto 2 giorni prima,mi interessava solo farci sesso e  soddisfarla piu' per virilita' maschile che per il suo piacere. e' ovvio che la felicita' non dipende da quello,e che io non ero fidanzato.  perche' sapevo che potevo essere io dall' altra parte.cioe',a essere tradito. poi col tempo si cambia mentalita'. comunque non ho fatto nulla di male,era lei che non ci doveva stare essendo fidanzata. mica l' avrei violentata se non cedeva nemmeno l' ultima sera.probabilmente pure lei era immatura se ha fatto l' amore con me senza provare nulla al di fuori della forte attrazione fisica che aveva nei miei confronti. infatti mi ha detto che l' hanno i miei pettorali,le hanno fatto cadere le inibizioni.


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Febbraio 2007)

Esistono molte perversioni e trasgressioni...anche se non condivido, "capisco" il fatto che ti eccitava farlo con una fanciulla che sapevi fidanzata con altra persona.
Spero che la tua eventuale morosa non abbia mai a che fare con un'ometto che abbia la tua mentalità di allora...altrimenti vedresti quanto ti piacerebbe e quando sarebbe eccitante avere un paio di corna!
Air


----------



## La Lupa (12 Febbraio 2007)

Potevo scegliere un altro post per darvi il buon inizio settimana?

Noooooo....  

	
	
		
		
	


	






























Peppe, mi manderesti una foto dei tuoi pettorali?

C'ho ancora un paio di inibizioni che vacillano... vorrei farle cadere.


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Febbraio 2007)

peppe 970 ha detto:


> non volevo essere irriverente;ma quello che ho raccontato e' una cosa che puo' accadere tra me che avevo 26 anni,e una ragazza di 23.basta una scintilla,e la paglia prende fuoco.per "punire" una ragazza intendo qualcuna che non conosci bene,la classica avventura. poi se parli di un amica e' diverso. ci sono in ballo affetti.mentre con una che avevo conosciuto 2 giorni prima,mi interessava solo farci sesso e soddisfarla piu' per virilita' maschile che per il suo piacere. e' ovvio che la felicita' non dipende da quello,e che io non ero fidanzato. perche' sapevo che potevo essere io dall' altra parte.cioe',a essere tradito. poi col tempo si cambia mentalita'. comunque non ho fatto nulla di male,era lei che non ci doveva stare essendo fidanzata. mica l' avrei violentata se non cedeva nemmeno l' ultima sera.probabilmente pure lei era immatura se ha fatto l' amore con me senza provare nulla al di fuori della forte attrazione fisica che aveva nei miei confronti. infatti mi ha detto che l' hanno i miei pettorali,le hanno fatto cadere le inibizioni.


 
Proprio un bell'alibi.....era lei che non doveva cedere........e poi che dire del "punire" una che non conosci bene........

Ah che nostalgia mi sembra di ritornare ai bei tempi andati


----------



## Old sunrise (12 Febbraio 2007)

peppe 970 ha detto:


> non volevo essere irriverente;ma quello che ho raccontato e' una cosa che puo' accadere tra me che avevo 26 anni,e una ragazza di 23.basta una scintilla,e la paglia prende fuoco.per "punire" una ragazza intendo qualcuna che non conosci bene,la classica avventura. poi se parli di un amica e' diverso. ci sono in ballo affetti.mentre con una che avevo conosciuto 2 giorni prima,mi interessava solo farci sesso e soddisfarla piu' per virilita' maschile che per il suo piacere. e' ovvio che la felicita' non dipende da quello,e che io non ero fidanzato. perche' sapevo che potevo essere io dall' altra parte.cioe',a essere tradito. poi col tempo si cambia mentalita'. comunque non ho fatto nulla di male,era lei che non ci doveva stare essendo fidanzata. mica l' avrei violentata se non cedeva nemmeno l' ultima sera.probabilmente pure lei era immatura se ha fatto l' amore con me senza provare nulla al di fuori della forte attrazione fisica che aveva nei miei confronti. infatti mi ha detto che l' hanno i miei pettorali,le hanno fatto cadere le inibizioni.


senza dubbio la "cazzata" l'ha fatta lei , mica tu... è solo che suona strano quel titolo ...io ci toglierei l'ultima parola... sembrerebbe come che se non fosse stata fidanzata non avresti avuto lo stesso livello di godimento. O poi indipendentemente da quello che dico e penso ...ognuno è libero di pensare e fare ciò che vuole


----------



## Old Airforever (12 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Potevo scegliere un altro post per darvi il buon inizio settimana?
> 
> Noooooo....
> 
> ...


....poi ti stupisci perchè dico che sei il mio mito....
Ciao! Buondì a te e buon inizio di settimana!
Air


----------



## La Lupa (12 Febbraio 2007)




----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Dunque...*

..assodato che, visto all'epoca, tu stesso ti consideri puerile, che la cosa è datata, che oggi si presuppone tu abbia maggiore consapevolezza, com'è che ti poni e poni a noi OGGI quella domanda?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non è che tutt'ora quell'idea ti solletica?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E, nel caso, non credi che dovresti farci qualche ragionamento in più sul punto di "maturazione" a cui sei giunto OGGI ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






Buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Febbraio 2007)

*trottolino*

Buongiorno anche a te


----------



## Old peppe970 (12 Febbraio 2007)

*ciao*

diciamo che avrei goduto lo stesso anche se non era fidanzata. ma il fatto che lo fosse,inutile nasconderlo,mi ha eccitato di piu'. anche perche' e'  stato un po' piu' difficile farla cedere. lei mi ha detto che se era libera saremmi finiti a letto la prima sera,e che se come agiva avrebbe sbagliato. vale a dire che se non faceva l' amore con me si sarebbe pentita di non  essersi concessa una trasgressione,che non cercava questo,solo che e' capitato!. che a 23 anni e' piu' difficile resistere a certe tentazioni, e che comunque ne e' valsa la pena  dicendomi che e' stato magnifico. ma anche che non ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta nonostante le sia piaciuto molto,e che difficilmente avrebbe tradito di nuovo il suo ragazzo alla quale teneva molto nonostante fosse stempiato e non palestrato,ma che le dava amore.   
per rispondere,adesso non credo lo rifarei.o comunque dovrebbe esserci quanto meno affetto per fare sesso con qualcuna. e lo scopo sarebbe non piu' quello di castigarla,ma di farla stare bene.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Buongiorno anche a te


E non ho capito, scusa, a me non mi saluti?


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

peppe970 ha detto:


> diciamo che avrei goduto lo stesso anche se non era fidanzata. ma il fatto che lo fosse,inutile nasconderlo,mi ha eccitato di piu'. anche perche' e' stato un po' piu' difficile farla cedere. lei mi ha detto che se era libera saremmi finiti a letto la prima sera,e che se come agiva avrebbe sbagliato. vale a dire che se non faceva l' amore con me si sarebbe pentita di non essersi concessa una trasgressione,che non cercava questo,solo che e' capitato!. che a 23 anni e' piu' difficile resistere a certe tentazioni, e che comunque ne e' valsa la pena dicendomi che e' stato magnifico. ma anche che non ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta nonostante le sia piaciuto molto,e che difficilmente avrebbe tradito di nuovo il suo ragazzo alla quale teneva molto nonostante fosse stempiato e non palestrato,ma che le dava amore.
> per rispondere,adesso non credo lo rifarei.o comunque dovrebbe esserci quanto meno affetto per fare sesso con qualcuna. e lo scopo sarebbe non piu' quello di castigarla,ma di farla stare bene.


Ok, ma allora continuo a non capire perchè OGGI, che dici di pensarla diversamente, poni quella domanda.... oltre a un certo gusto narcisistico nell'affermare la SUA soddisfazione per i tuoi pettorali e i tuoi capelli (di allora??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    ) ???




Ps. Lupacchiotta suvvia, non farmi la gelosina!!


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Febbraio 2007)

La Lupa ha detto:


> E non ho capito, scusa, a me non mi saluti?


 
Carissima scusami, rimedio subito _*BUONGIORNO!!!!*_

Spero che così vada bene......non vorrei fare la conoscenza con quei dentini affilati


----------



## La Lupa (12 Febbraio 2007)

fabrizio56 ha detto:


> Carissima scusami, rimedio subito _*BUONGIORNO!!!!*_
> 
> Spero che così vada bene......non vorrei fare la conoscenza con quei dentini affilati



















Peppe, datti una registrata, son passati dieci anni.

O ti si sono afflosciati i pettorali?


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Peppe970*



peppe970 ha detto:


> diciamo che avrei goduto lo stesso anche se non era fidanzata. ma il fatto che lo fosse,inutile nasconderlo,mi ha eccitato di piu'. anche perche' e'  stato un po' piu' difficile farla cedere. lei mi ha detto che se era libera saremmi finiti a letto la prima sera,e che se come agiva avrebbe sbagliato. vale a dire che se non faceva l' amore con me si sarebbe pentita di non  essersi concessa una trasgressione,che non cercava questo,solo che e' capitato!. che a 23 anni e' piu' difficile resistere a certe tentazioni, e che comunque ne e' valsa la pena  dicendomi che e' stato magnifico. ma anche che non ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta nonostante le sia piaciuto molto,e che difficilmente avrebbe tradito di nuovo il suo ragazzo alla quale teneva molto nonostante fosse stempiato e non palestrato,ma che le dava amore.
> per rispondere,adesso non credo lo rifarei.o comunque dovrebbe esserci quanto meno affetto per fare sesso con qualcuna. e lo scopo sarebbe non piu' quello di castigarla,ma di farla stare bene.



Bravo, hai fatto un'opera di bene ad una povera fanciulla fidanzata ad un poveraccio palestrato e stempiato...
Se Ha ceduto solo la seconda sera, è perchè la precedente era andara con un altro. Senza offesa.
Ciao


----------



## Old fabrizio56 (12 Febbraio 2007)

Iris ha detto:


> Bravo, hai fatto un'opera di bene ad una povera fanciulla fidanzata ad un poveraccio palestrato e stempiato...
> Se Ha ceduto solo la seconda sera, è perchè la precedente era andara con un altro. Senza offesa.
> Ciao


 
Potenza della sintesi!!!!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





 Iris scusa la correzione però.....non era neanche palestrato.......ma guarda te, aveva tutti i difetti sto povero cristo


----------



## Old peppe970 (12 Febbraio 2007)

*per le ragazze*

vi e' mai capitato di avere un attrazione per qualcuno pur amando il vostro ragazzo,e pensare : mi piacerebbe fare l' amore con lui,pero' reprimete il desiderio?  e magari lontano da lui in situazioni particolari puo' accadere che non riuscite a resistere. se capita una volta si puo' perdonare,il brutto e' se l' avventura ve l 'andate a cercare. o se lo fate spesso,sia che con partners diversi,o anche con uno fisso. i miei pettorali non sono piu' quelli di prima ormai. dopo quella volta ho fatto in tempo a avere un altra avventura stavolta con una libera.


----------



## La Lupa (12 Febbraio 2007)

peppe970 ha detto:


> vi e' mai capitato di avere un attrazione per qualcuno pur amando il vostro ragazzo,e pensare : mi piacerebbe fare l' amore con lui,pero' reprimete il desiderio? e magari lontano da lui in situazioni particolari puo' accadere che non riuscite a resistere. se capita una volta si puo' perdonare,il brutto e' se l' avventura ve l 'andate a cercare. o se lo fate spesso,sia che con partners diversi,o anche con uno fisso. i miei pettorali non sono piu' quelli di prima ormai. dopo quella volta ho fatto in tempo a avere un altra avventura stavolta con una libera.


Senti peppe... il posto da dove scrivi tu è tutto bianco, con le pareti bianche e morbide, e c'hai addosso un vestito tutto bianco, e ti fanno la guardia degli angeli tutti bianchi... Vero???


----------



## Iris (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Peppe*

Ma tu non fai la terza media.. sei ancora alle elementari!!!


----------



## Fedifrago (12 Febbraio 2007)

*Beh, dai...*

Due storie da toccata e fuga in dieci anni... non è che sia una gran pubblicità progresso! (Lo era??  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ) 

Ma ora hai una storia stabile? O aspetti i prossimi dieci anni? 

_E intanto il tempo se ne vaaaa e tu non sei più bambinO... _
_si cresce in fretta alla tua età..._
_non TE ne sei accorto primaaaaa...  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Miciolidia (12 Febbraio 2007)

_e mai se ne accorgeraaa._

_trallallero tralllalla... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



_


----------



## Old Otella82 (12 Febbraio 2007)

anch'io ho punito qualcuno sai?! c'era un periodo che ero particolarmente incazzata e giocavo, giocavo tanto, e poi li mollavo con una scusa (sulla spiaggia, in camera da letto, in macchina), con la bandiera alzata ad aspettare che tornassi, cosa che non facevo.

uno si addormentò aspettandomi ad una festa, gli stesero di fianco nel letto un mio amico ubriaco perso, mentre io dormii altrove in camera con alcune amiche. il tizio idiota andò a dire a tutta la scuola che mi aveva portata a letto, fin quando un giorno non lo beccai in piazza davanti a tutti e gli dissi "ascolta cicci. io non voglio dire che quella sera non sia successo nulla, ma se hai combinato qualcosa ti consiglio di parlarne con Daniele perchè è lui che avevi nel letto. e fra parentesi la prossima volta che t'inventi una trombata fammelo sapere, almeno non ti faccio fare figure di merda, posso anche darti qualche consiglio dato che a quanto mi risulta sei ancora vergine".

ero un'adolescente molto molto simpatica quando mi facevano incazzare.

sì.. mi hanno fatto male nella mia vita ma mi son anche divertita a smontare ben bene qualche stronzetto di troppo che decideva di giocare partite che non era all'altezza di vincere. dovevi incontrare me, castigatore de noattri, non lei, e finivi a dialogare col tuo cosino per una settimana chiedendoti se in voi c'era qualcosa che non va.

ps= il tuo linguaggio, caro beppe, è quel che mi fa rabbrividire di più. di solito non scendo al livello di un interlocutore che non mi va a genio, stavolta sì. 
lo sai perchè ti piace far sesso con qualcuna già impegnata?! perchè ti fa sentire bello, ti fa sentire maschio, e perchè non ha conseguenze. solo che.. aver bisogno di questo per sentirsi bello e maschio è un tantino triste, e non metti in conto il fatto che non sei solo tu a scegliere, ma anche la "punita", che a sua volta ti usa nello stesso modo.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (12 Febbraio 2007)

peppe970 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. quando ero piu' ragazzo,adesso ahime', non lo sono molto,36 anni, mi e' sempre piaciuta l' idea di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata. mi e' capitato due volte.la piu' bella 10 anni fa,al campeggio in estate. lei 23 anni, carina,era con tre amiche. il ragazzo per impegni di lavoro non era venuto,e lei non ha voluto rinunciare alla vacanza. le sono stato dietro subito,vedevo che era titubante,ma allo stesso tempo attratta da me. le prima due sere ha resistito,ma la terza ,e ultima si e' lasciata andare,e cosi l' ho "punita". non ho avuto fretta,solo che lei conscia che sarebbe partita domani,aveva trovato l' alibi che sarebbe stata l' unica volta,e l' ambiente del campeggio ha fatto il resto! amava il suo ragazzo,ma ha ammesso che dal punto di vista fisico e' stato magnifico. e non ho modo di dubitarne,me ne sono accorto! non avrebbe avuto motivo di fingere! il giorno dopo l' ho rivista prima che partiva.un po 'era pentita, visto quanto ci teneva al suo ragazzo ma in quel momento ha prevalso l 'attrazione fisica.mi disse che lui era stempiato,mentre io in quel momento avevo i capelli medio lunghi,e le piaceva l' idea di accarezzarmeli. poi il fisico reduce da oltre 10 anni di nuoto che avevo alle spalle,ha fatto il resto! sono le cose che l' hanno fatta cedere. quindi lei non ha tradito certo per amore,ma solo per una trasgressione,per puro piacere. ovviamente lo stesso era per me,visto che ra carina,ma non potevo certo affezzionarmi in 2-3 giorni! all' epoca avevo una mentalita' diversa da adesso,e se riuscivi a portarti a letto qualcuna ,era un modo per vantarti con gli amici. infatti a loro dicevo ."prima che parte la punisco!" mi ha salutato dicendomi che tornando indietro avrebbe rifatto la stessa cosa, nonostante era venuta in vacanza solo per distrarsi,perche' con la situazione che si era creta, in quel momento non ha saputo resistere! ma ha detto che paradossalmente si sentiva ancora piu' affezionata al suo ragazzo,e sperava che le amiche ,vedendola allontanarsi con me,non facessero battute equivoche. non so come e' finita la sua storia.mi auguro che non abbia portato conseguenze. per quanto m iriguarda,il fascino di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata per me era eccitantissimo. a patto che non conoscessi lui.anche se solo di vista, altrimenti cambiava tutto. e per voi? ovviamente vorrei chiedere il parere anche delle ragazze,al contrario. anche se magari per solidarieta' femminile puo' darvi fastidio sentirmi dire cose tipo :"le sono stato dietro perche' la volevo "castigare". ma era quello che pensavo e dicevo all' epoca. ciao e grazie


HAHAHAHAHAH, e te ne vanti pure che una viene a letto con te solo perché hai un fisico scolpito dal nuoto? Complimentoni. 





   Io mi vergognerei non poco ad essere mero strumento sessuale ed essere una notte sola per qualcuno. 
Ma va da sé che la tua autostima e considerazione di te in quanto persona siano decisamente infime. 
Vai avanti così, con convinzione, anche perché, a giudicare dal tuo scrivere così in termini puerili (non solo per errori di grammatica, ortografici, ma anche e soprattutto di concetto), difficile che una donna venga a letto con te per la tua cultura. HAHAHAHAHA  

	
	
		
		
	


	





CEPU.


----------



## Old Compos mentis (12 Febbraio 2007)

Voglio svelarti il segreto della tua fantasia:





     solo le fidanzate stanche ti puoi trombare, e solo per una notte te le puoi trombare perché:
1- se una non fosse disperata e stanca della sua relazione, non ti guarderebbe neanche avessi un milione in tasca.
2- oltre una notte non ti si sopporta. E poi notte di sesso, perché almeno ti stai zitto. Spariscono il giorno dopo perché sentono come parli.


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

peppe970 ha detto:


> ciao a tutti. quando ero piu' ragazzo,adesso ahime', non lo sono molto,36 anni, mi e' sempre piaciuta l' idea di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata. mi e' capitato due volte.la piu' bella 10 anni fa,al campeggio in estate. lei 23 anni, carina,era con tre amiche. il ragazzo per impegni di lavoro non era venuto,e lei non ha voluto rinunciare alla vacanza. le sono stato dietro subito,vedevo che era titubante,ma allo stesso tempo attratta da me. le prima due sere ha resistito,ma la terza ,e ultima si e' lasciata andare,e cosi l' ho "punita". non ho avuto fretta,solo che lei conscia che sarebbe partita domani,aveva trovato l' alibi che sarebbe stata l' unica volta,e l' ambiente del campeggio ha fatto il resto! amava il suo ragazzo,ma ha ammesso che dal punto di vista fisico e' stato magnifico. e non ho modo di dubitarne,me ne sono accorto! non avrebbe avuto motivo di fingere! il giorno dopo l' ho rivista prima che partiva.un po 'era pentita, visto quanto ci teneva al suo ragazzo ma in quel momento ha prevalso l 'attrazione fisica.mi disse che lui era stempiato,mentre io in quel momento avevo i capelli medio lunghi,e le piaceva l' idea di accarezzarmeli. poi il fisico reduce da oltre 10 anni di nuoto che avevo alle spalle,ha fatto il resto! sono le cose che l' hanno fatta cedere. quindi lei non ha tradito certo per amore,ma solo per una trasgressione,per puro piacere. ovviamente lo stesso era per me,visto che ra carina,ma non potevo certo affezzionarmi in 2-3 giorni! all' epoca avevo una mentalita' diversa da adesso,e se riuscivi a portarti a letto qualcuna ,era un modo per vantarti con gli amici. infatti a loro dicevo ."prima che parte la punisco!"    mi ha salutato dicendomi che tornando indietro avrebbe rifatto la stessa cosa, nonostante era venuta in vacanza solo per distrarsi,perche' con la situazione che si era creta, in quel momento non ha saputo resistere!  ma ha detto che paradossalmente si sentiva ancora piu' affezionata al suo ragazzo,e sperava che le amiche ,vedendola allontanarsi con me,non facessero battute equivoche. non so come e' finita la sua storia.mi auguro che non abbia portato conseguenze. per quanto m iriguarda,il fascino di fare l' amore con una ragazza impegnata per me era eccitantissimo. a patto che non conoscessi lui.anche se solo di vista, altrimenti cambiava tutto. e per voi? ovviamente vorrei chiedere il parere anche delle ragazze,al contrario. anche se magari per solidarieta' femminile puo' darvi fastidio sentirmi dire cose tipo :"le sono stato dietro perche' la volevo "castigare".      ma era quello che pensavo e dicevo all' epoca.  ciao e grazie


spero che un giorni capiti a te, poi vediamo quanto sarà bello e piacevole sapere che tua moglie o la tua ragazza è stata punita da un bellaccio


----------



## Old AlexRo (25 Settembre 2007)

Sticazzi leone. 
Sti up mi confondono e mi fanno pensare che il forum sia fulgido di passione e tradimento. Inizio a rispondere e poi noto la data e vedo che è già una storia ammuffita.  Ormai ti vedo con la doppietta a canne mozze in mano pronto a fare una strage in chiesa domenica mattina. Su. Respira please.


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

non ho capito il senso


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Settembre 2007)

*Io...*



leone73 ha detto:


> non ho capito il senso


...invece io l'ho capito adesso.
Dove vuoi arrivare tu facendo risalire post di un anno fa ...e mi sono anche impegnata a capirti


----------



## Old AlexRo (25 Settembre 2007)

leone73 ha detto:


> non ho capito il senso


Ti vedo sofferente e stai tirando fuori dall'archivio del forum tutti i messaggi vecchi per rispondere a tutti quelli che hanno tradito o vogliono farlo. Ti fai del male così.
Non è una crociata. O lo è?


----------



## leone73 (25 Settembre 2007)

AlexRo ha detto:


> Ti vedo sofferente e stai tirando fuori dall'archivio del forum tutti i messaggi vecchi per rispondere a tutti quelli che hanno tradito o vogliono farlo. Ti fai del male così.
> Non è una crociata. O lo è?


scuate non ci avevo fatto caso, controllerò le date.
 ho solo bisogno di un po di sfogo


----------



## Old Lillyna19 (27 Settembre 2007)

peppe970 ha detto:


> diciamo che avrei goduto lo stesso anche se non era fidanzata. ma il fatto che lo fosse,inutile nasconderlo,mi ha eccitato di piu'. anche perche' e' stato un po' piu' difficile farla cedere. lei mi ha detto che se era libera saremmi finiti a letto la prima sera,e che se come agiva avrebbe sbagliato. vale a dire che se non faceva l' amore con me si sarebbe pentita di non essersi concessa una trasgressione,che non cercava questo,solo che e' capitato!. che a 23 anni e' piu' difficile resistere a certe tentazioni, e che comunque ne e' valsa la pena dicendomi che e' stato magnifico. ma anche che non ci sarebbe stata una seconda volta nonostante le sia piaciuto molto,e che difficilmente avrebbe tradito di nuovo il suo ragazzo alla quale teneva molto nonostante fosse stempiato e non palestrato,ma che le dava amore.
> per rispondere,adesso non credo lo rifarei.o comunque dovrebbe esserci quanto meno affetto per fare sesso con qualcuna. e lo scopo sarebbe non piu' quello di castigarla,ma di farla stare bene.


Boh...
Io ti posso solo dire cosa la penso sul fare sesso con ragazzi già impegnati.Cioè: veramente deprimente, quando mi è capitato.

1-perchè la ragazza viene sempre prima
2-perchè tu sei l'oggetto di turno e poi via un'altra
3-di conseguenza le attenzioni e le coccole sono riservate all'ingenua che gli sta accanto, e tu ti becchi il peggio
4-se cerca altrove è spesso perchè la donna non gliela da a dovere, e il motivo è che a letto è un imbranato.


----------

